

HN meet-up in Bangalore on Saturday 10th Jan at the Headstart conference? - prakash

I will be at the Headstart conference (http://headstart.in/) on Friday(9th) &#38; Saturday(10th). Entry to demo pit &#38; stalls are free.<p>I was wondering if anyone from HN is attending this conference, if so we could meet-up -- I am assuming there are quite a few folks here from Bangalore.<p>If so please send me an email or add to the comments here.
======
cnu
Ah, I was thinking of going to the proto.in <http://proto.in> on Jan 23, 24 at
Bangalore.

~~~
rams
I am planning to go to proto.in as well.

~~~
prakash
maybe we should do one at proto.in as well. why don't you send me an email?
Thanks!

~~~
swapspace
I'm coming to proto.in as well. Mailed you

~~~
dipankarsarkar
will be there at proto :)

~~~
sdawara
I'll be there at Proto.in

<http://twitter.com/sdawara>

------
luckystrike
Meeting up other HN regulars seems a very good idea. Unfortunatlely, i have no
plans of being in B'lore around this time. Please do put a blog post (if
possible) later, on how the meet-up went for all.

------
vinayak
I am one of the organisers of headstart.There is a tweetup planned as well in
case you guys are interested. Mail me - vinayak at headstart dawt in, in case
you need any help from the organisers.

------
vivekamn
I will be there. How do we coordinate?

~~~
prakash
please send me an email. It's in my profile. Based on the # of replies we can
find a suitable place in/around the conference.

------
sidmitra
Will there be something like this in Delhi, sometime this year?

Somehow i always miss the dates for events like this.

~~~
dipankarsarkar
we can do something like this in Delhi, but hopefully hackers only :P. I am
not impressed with the barcamps which are usually sales pitch for companies.We
can have some workshops to do something cool.

Dipankar Sarkar me@dipankar.name

~~~
sidmitra
I'm in.

------
bosky101
won't a weekend inbetween be better.

we're based out of ~pune, will see if can make it to proto (hover.in was part
of it's jan edition last yr).

------
subbu
I'd be there.

------
hardik
Any b'bay hackers around?

------
lindo_rohan
i am planning to go to proto.in

